#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Recuperar WR541G TpLINK

## Dudsleandro

Amigos bom dia,

Fui tentar atualizar a firmware(baixada de um site e verificada a compatibilidade e versão) do TPLINK WR541G, via WEB com cabo de rede, porem nao utilizei o TFTP, foi tudo apenas via WEB, o processo ocorreu normal, porem após reset do roteador, o mesmo nao conectou mais com o IP via porta LAN, nao tenho mais acesso a ele.
Fiz o teste ligando o cabo via WAN e consegui ping em um certo IP, porem nao consigo acesso via WEB FTP TFTP etc, será que alguem poderia dar uma luz? 
OBS: fiz o teste pelo wireless e consegui me conectar com outro micro, navegando normalmente(roteador na porta WAN), porem nao tenho acesso ao menu do roteador, e nao consigo conectar quando o cabo esta ligado na porta LAN do roteador.

Abraços

----------

